# 27570 and 20610?



## reichtina320 (Jan 21, 2008)

Hello!

New to ortho and was wondering when 27570 manipulation under anesthesia is done, is there usually an injection which is included or would this be coded separately - celestone and marcaine (20610?)

thanks
Tina


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 21, 2008)

It would not be reported separately.  See the surgery guidelines and the CPT Surgical Package Definition.


----------

